# March 25th 2012



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

:woohoo: PMS-Pancake Motor Sports is proud to announce our first race on the new track. ZBT Speedway will open the gates for practice at 12:00pm and start racing at 1:00pm. March 25th 2012. Location is Lowell Indiana. The track has been tested and approved by AL, Brian, Corky, Jeff, and Chris. Please PM me for directions if your not familiar with track location. :wave: Hope to see you there. We will be running Skinny & Fat tire as well as Magnatraction class's.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Sweet. I'll be there again. You guys have to run here! Al


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

We will be at your house this Sunday. Looking forward to it. Oops, misread your text Al, dont know how to delete messages, lol


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Chris, I will get directions tomarrow at Al's house. Pat


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Sweet track Boy i would love to come race but with the price of gas I am limited to traveling once a month. This month is the swap meet.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there if im not working zoom we go


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> ill be there if im not working zoom we go


Ha!Ha!LOL


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> Ha!Ha!LOL


 Ditto lol


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

haha real funny {NOT}


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Funnin*

Just funnin with ya Honda. Hope you can make it.


----------



## megancheung (Mar 15, 2012)

I will sleep all day.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

*cars*

We will be running skinny tire and fat tire T-Jets we will also run AFX magnatraction with daytona bodys


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Jeff, For the AFX race, can we run Nascar bodys or only Daytona bodys. Pat


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Afx*

I would like to run the daytona bodys if you want to run a race car body bring it with. Jeff


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bump!!!


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I can't wait to sunday. Ok Daytona are what we have been running at park lane hobby's right just checking. yes got the address. If ok I would like to tape some of the races too for some YouTube.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

AFX is what we are running at Park Lane and I dont think anyone will mind if you tape some races


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

ok pm me directions and r u having pizza and drink if so how much ty


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Food And Drinks*

we will have drinks, if everyone would like we could chip in and get some pizza so like 5 bucks Thanks Jeff


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Pizza update, in the big town of Lowell, there are not any pizza joints open til late afternoon, except pizza hut (yuk). Jeff will be cooking up some special sandwiches.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bump!!!!!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm on my way. See you guys in about a hour. Pat


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

it was another good day of racin thanks chris and jeff for letting us race and for the food yum ty again see u fri at shop later.:wave:


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeppers great day of racing and good eats too thanx jeff and chris what a awesome track.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Cool track,good time whole different track than my TKO! I have some homework to do so I don't get wupped so bad next time.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Cool track, good racing, great food and I got my first win. Thanks Chris and Jeff. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Told you guys you'd love it. Thanks again to Jeff and Chris for a great time! Al


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Chris and Jeff for a great day of racing it was worth the hour and half drive. That is a real nice and fast track.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

wheres the videos at ed we want videos lol:wave:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Did some one say Video's I have some Video's. First things are first I had to get out bid 3 more times on eBay first, i'm starting to hate that site.






 Skinny tire car




 Skinny tire car




 Skinny tire car




 Fat tire car




 Fat Tire car




 AFX car




 AFX car




 AFX car


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ed, Videos came out good. Pat


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Video's*

Good video's Ed thanks for taking them, Jeff


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> Cool track,good time whole different track than my TKO! I have some homework to do so I don't get wupped so bad next time.


Totally agree Rick, on the different track and needing to get better, still have a blast and I never win. Glad everyone could make it and look forward to racing again. Long trip for Ed, but wanted to thank you for the videos.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad you guys like the Videos. I had a blast on that TKO track, I hope I can make it out again. Next time I want to get some videos coming out of the big corner. I do think you should have done a tear down on Al's AFX car that car was in a class by it self, all I saw on video was his car going around and lapping every one .


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Uh-oh. I feel a laser aimed in my direction....LOL. No one was interested in tearing down my fat-tire car, were they? Sucked like a vacuum cleaner with a new bag. We all have homework.:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

cool videos ed ty and yes we need the hammer 4 al,s afx car lol i have 2 rebuild mine will do friday afternoon when i get to shop so ill be ready 4 u al lol. time 4 the nerf master to strike again lol.:thumbsup::wave::tongue:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

good idea ED, lol, be sure to practice the nerfing Honda, I will get some pizza if you can nerf Al every race, just kiddin, Al doesnt need any homework, but I know I do.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> cool videos ed ty and yes we need the hammer 4 al,s afx car lol i have 2 rebuild mine will do friday afternoon when i get to shop so ill be ready 4 u al lol. time 4 the nerf master to strike again lol.:thumbsup::wave::tongue:


I thought you left hobby talk?


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I thought my AFX was good but I think Al got one of the dead guys cars from Darell. Just kidding, good run Al. I offered to let my fat tire car get torn down. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Pat, that AFX came from the Flea Market last summer. Don't know why it is so good, but I'm not complaining.:thumbsup: Who knows how they will go at Rick's? Last time there you guys smoked me. We shall see.....


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Al, I think that AFX will run very well at Ricks. As for the first race on the new track it was fun. The field was not as tight as your house or Ricks in the fat tire and AFX but will get better with more track time. I wonder if we should post the race results here on Hobby Talk? Pat


----------

